# Do you commute to work in lycra?..



## GrasB (24 Sep 2009)

& what are your reasons for this?

Personally I cycle in quickly & wear what ever is comfortable, that happens to be the higher end Endura kit as it seems to fit me well. But I have been told a few times now that I'm being elitist for cycling in full lycra, just how does this work?


----------



## ttcycle (24 Sep 2009)

who said you were elitist and on what grounds? 

I was a slow convert but I can see that sometimes it would be percieved as that but it's about what wicks the sweat off and is the most comfortable clothing for cycling some distance right? Makes the 16 miles fly by as it doesn't hold onto sweat and can dry quickly for the commute home as well as items being easy to fold small- plenty of good reasons and it doesn't always cost an arm and a leg!!! Have been known to put jeans on top of shorts if I've been out but usually can't be bothered with the mixing and matching. Lycra all the way I say but it's not for the body conscious!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (24 Sep 2009)

it's a no brainer. if you don't want to sit around in the same sweaty clothes, you wear something else in the office, so you may as well wear the most suitable clothing you own for the ride in.


----------



## palinurus (24 Sep 2009)

Depends on bike and distance. But since it's a minimum of 9 miles and I've got four road bikes it's always lycra.

Four miles and a Brompton, no way.


----------



## BentMikey (24 Sep 2009)

I not only commute in lycra, I work in it too. See here:

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/travel/holiday_type/active/article6837252.ece


----------



## The Eighth Man (24 Sep 2009)

Yes, people at work make comments, but I think it is because they are jealous because they would look like sack of spuds in it!!!!!


----------



## cyberknight (24 Sep 2009)

Yup lycra is a must i mean people have got to know your a spiderman city poof so they can run us off the road in their electric cars 

Oh wait i see 1 hybrid in the morning and that`s a boss from work as they get them on the car scheme they have .in fact i mostly see auris and avensis when i go to work as we can get a new car from £99 a month as we make them.Yes i am sorry i work at a car factory i must now go and give myself 40 lashes for working with the enemy 

Folk have even got used to me going to the toilet in the changing room to de-commando ....... beats working with a puddle of sweat in your pants all day


----------



## BentMikey (24 Sep 2009)

Cars and drivers are not the enemy. I love cars and I love to drive.


----------



## GrasB (24 Sep 2009)

In all honesty I just didn't bother making a response so never found out how it was elitist.



BentMikey said:


> I not only commute in lycra, I work in it too.


I'm liking this idea, it'll probably keep the ****ing users out of helpdesk 



BentMikey said:


> Cars and drivers are not the enemy. I love cars and I love to drive.


Heh, that's why there's a Lotus & a Alfa 159 on my drive


----------



## Landslide (24 Sep 2009)

I've a short commute, so just ride in jeans and a t-shirt. Lycra gets used during the winter if it's wet though.


----------



## Dayvo (24 Sep 2009)

I wear lycra on my commute to work for comfort and practicality.


----------



## bryce (24 Sep 2009)

I used to wear lycra shorts all the time but found I couldn't pop into a pub or stop off and see friends on the way home wearing the skintights. Now I drift between lycra shorts and loose endura singletrack shorts.

It doesn't really make any difference on a commute in London. Just go with whatever you feel comfortable in.


----------



## HLaB (24 Sep 2009)

At the moment I am but my commute is quite short and in the winter I commute in my works trousers and a cycle jersey under my jacket.


----------



## Molecule Man (24 Sep 2009)

Yes. I ride at least 10 miles each way, I like to go fairly fast (not as fast as some on here though) and it's the most suitable clothing.
Occasionally I feel a bit self-conscious wandering round the supermarket, or popping into the department office on the way out of work.
Often, I'll wear cycle pants under normal shorts on a day ride if we're planning on doing some walking or visiting a local attraction or eating out.
I expect some people think I look daft, expecially when I have my retro team kit on, as I'm probably not fast enough to properly justify it, but I just love the old Peugeot and La Vie Claire designs.


----------



## mearle (24 Sep 2009)

My commute is around 6 miles and I cycle wearing the clothes that I work in. If I had to dress smarter than I do, or if my commute was much longer then I'd wear my cycling kit. Wearing lycra ties you more to the bike because you look daft wearing it in any other situation - such as stopping off somewhere on the way to/from work.


----------



## Glow worm (24 Sep 2009)

No never wear lycra for the 20 mile round trip commute, just old, comfy and rather naff shorts. If I'm heading off on longer rides (say 30 miles plus) such as back to Norfolk, then it has to be lycra.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2009)

Yes, but commuting will either have some baggy MTB shorts on over the lycra ones, or ronhill bikesters over the top - which aren't too tight - I work in two predominantly female Faculties at a Uni - something like 95% women/girls.....saving my blushes and have a bit of walking to do between where the bike is and changing facilities.


----------



## rh100 (24 Sep 2009)

no way, the locals here don't deserve to see my @ss in lycra, I just wouldn't do it to them (maybe when I'm super fit  )


----------



## Tony B (24 Sep 2009)

My commute is only 3miles each way, so depending on the weather shorts or long trousers, not worth wearing lycra for a 12 min journey.


----------



## BentMikey (24 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> Yes, but commuting will either have some baggy MTB shorts on over the lycra ones, or ronhill bikesters over the top - which aren't too tight - I work in two predominantly female Faculties at a Uni - something like 95% women/girls.....saving my blushes and have a bit of walking to do between where the bike is and changing facilities.




Points and laughs! Ahaaahahaahaaahaaa!!! Modesty shorts.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Sep 2009)

Regular for short distance. Lycra for longer.


----------



## arranandy (24 Sep 2009)

I commute in lycra sometimes. Last time I did my work receptionist commented next day that my shorts were quite tight the day before


----------



## Kestevan (24 Sep 2009)

Every Day.

My excuse is, it's an 11 mile trip each way, with 1000+ ft of climbing.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (24 Sep 2009)

Lycra every day, the pockets in the jersey mean I don't have to carry a rucksack, which is a great result.

My new Trek Lycra shorts are see thru though, which some lady cyclist 
pointed out to me the other week at a set of lights.

To which I asked if she liked what she had seen ! to which she did not reply ,people in Cambridge have no sense of hunour !


----------



## tordis (24 Sep 2009)

I don't commute in lycra for one simple reason: I have no lycra in my wardrobe. Nada, zero, null. I would probably invest in a cycling kit if I wasn't feeling comfy in my normal clothes. But I do, so why bother?


----------



## Baggy (24 Sep 2009)

My commute is lumpy in parts and about 40 mins, so I'd rather wear lycra. It means I can go home the lumpier and longer way in comfort too


----------



## garrilla (24 Sep 2009)

Yes, mostly. Although has it gets colder I will wear bikesters on some days, tights on others. Its just so much more practical for a longish commute at a good speed.


----------



## garrilla (24 Sep 2009)

tordis said:


> so why bother?



no reason - its not compulsory to wear lycra, carrier panniers, have mudgaurds, get a helmet etc

but some rides make sense for some of these


----------



## CharlieB (24 Sep 2009)

I don't give a t055 whether people in the office think it looks dodgy, especially as I don't really have the shape for it.
The point is, I found it made a huge difference to comfort and speed over a 2x10m commute, so yes.


----------



## ianrauk (24 Sep 2009)

yes, lycra always on my 32 mile round coummute. Stuff what anyone says (or would say)


----------



## Velorum (24 Sep 2009)

Under no circumstances.

I wear baggy 'hiking/walking' gear.

In a moment of rash enthusiasm 20 years ago I bought some lycra shorts. Dreadfull. Such clothing does not feel natural to me when I am in public and I would rather cycle in drag than wear it.


----------



## paul (24 Sep 2009)

Always every time. Wicks away sweat and dries quickly. spare kit doesn't take up so much space and is lightweight to carry. Can also increase the distance home for a training run, (which I do at least half the time) without wearing restrictive clothing.Cycling by racing road bike every day I find also that most (not all ) car drivers on the way home, town and countryside route, (22 miles)tend to give you more space on the road if in full lycra kit and also can join the local cycle club evening runs without feeling the outsider without lycra kit.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Points and laughs! Ahaaahahaahaaahaaa!!! Modesty shorts.




Yeh well.... I had 20 odd young ladies dancing on the grass outside my office this afternoon....bet you didn't............

I'd happily do tights, but I fear my legs would be too much..... too many poor ladies passing out.............. 

Unfortunately, they (my legs..not the students) have gorilla hair on...... so cover up the sheer piston power....... I suffer very hairy legs - I ain't arsed these days shaving, why, cos I don't race......

They were an ass to shave...Mrs Fossy would not be happy these days if I hacked off the forest - too many thorns...............


----------



## Bromptonaut (24 Sep 2009)

No way.

The cycle bit of my commute is 2 miles each way on the brommy done in work clothes. If it was further/faster I'd consider something else for comfort or to avoid a shiny bum in my work kecks but at 49yrs and 9 months I'm outwith the lycra generation.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2009)

I forgot to mention.....

I colour match the bike ...sorry..............red stuff....work bike........cos it's red.

Weekend bikes - then I match = blue/red depending upon the bike I ride....tart...nearly, I don't ride Assos......


----------



## BentMikey (24 Sep 2009)

LOL, this is why I wax my legs, pure posing. It gets the girls to touch and to compliment. I'm just as much of a colour matching tart as you are, btw.


----------



## goo_mason (24 Sep 2009)

Yes, because after trial and error I found that it was by far the comfiest kit to cycle in, and since I sweat pretty heavily it's ideal for wicking it away rather than getting heavy & chafing.


----------



## simongrant (25 Sep 2009)

yep,lycra all the way,16mile round trip 6 days a week,got the comments/sniggers etc for the first few days but they quickly realised i didnt give a toss lol,now no one bats an eyelid when i walk in fully kitted up,besides cycling shoes look very stupid in normal clothes,at least on me anyhow,there is a reason why cycle clothing is made a certain way,because it works and works well.

Simon


----------



## HonestMan1910 (25 Sep 2009)

Lycra all the time, for the same reason as most - light and easy to dry.


----------



## gavintc (25 Sep 2009)

Bromptonaut said:


> but at 49yrs and 9 months I'm outwith the lycra generation.



Well at 52 yrs and 5 months, I consider myself firmly in the lycra generation and happily wear it for the commute, including a 45 min train journey.


----------



## asterix (25 Sep 2009)

As I am not employed at present I don't commute at all and was never a long-distance commuter as after living 35 miles from work I decided never to have that much distance between work and home again.

When I did cycle commute (for +plus 20 years) I wore casuals. In winter it was tracky bottoms, T-shirts and further layers to suit the temp; in summer either tracky bottoms or shorts and that T-shirt again. Sartorially at least, I am clearly a lost cause. 

When out for a leisure ride I wear lycra but WRT commuting, I think the recent CTC magazine article on slow bicycle riding, casual clothes, etc makes a lot of sense for many.


----------



## jimboalee (25 Sep 2009)

I'd look pretty silly riding my Apollo County sit-up-and-beg Sturmey 3 speed in full Lycra Palo Alto CC team kit.
I'd look pretty silly riding my Spesh SWorks in a Land Rover flouro jacket and Adidas Track trousers.

But whatever I wear, there are Lusso Progel shorts underneath.


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> Cars and drivers are not the enemy.


True.


> I love cars and I love to drive.


Not me - what a bloody chore the whole business is.

As to the OP - I wear lycra kit with Endura Hummvee shorts over the bib shorts. 

I wear the baggies because they're handy for my train ticket &c. I wear the lycra because one end of the commute is 12 miles or so, on fairly fast roads. The less baggy stuff I wear, the more comfy it is hanging with the traffic at 20mph or so, and the less I notice how dreadfully sweaty I get...


----------



## Bodhbh (25 Sep 2009)

No. I'm a relative newbie so perhaps will undergo a conversion at some point, however, I've never been uncomfortable in baggies/t-shirt/hiking gear on long or short rides, fast or slow, so it don't see much point going thru the self-conscious issue without a stronger motivation. Maybe if touring in some wilderness area where practicality/weight/quick drying >> everything else, that I think would be the thing that pushed me into trying it.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Sep 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> Not me - what a bloody chore the whole business is.



LOL, true enough about driving in central London. It's a bit more fun out away from the worst of the congestion.

On another note, you guys wearing baggys, do you realise how much it slows you down? On the recumbent down Leaves Green hill, I routinely do just over 40mph wearing lycra. If I wear baggy clothes, I don't get much over 30mh.


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Sep 2009)

bryce said:


> I used to wear lycra shorts all the time but found I couldn't pop into a pub or stop off and see friends on the way home wearing the skintights. Now I drift between lycra shorts and loose endura singletrack shorts.
> 
> It doesn't really make any difference on a commute in London. Just go with whatever you feel comfortable in.




+1. I dont ever want to look tooo out of place if i want to stop for a beer or a coffee en-route (which is more of a summer thing).

I wear more of the sort of MTB type gear, a tiny bit looser but not the baggy stuff (that's "Flappin" annoying) although the shorts I wear have lycra inners (kinda like wearing two shorts) and my new fleece has a lycra content (as do my boxers if that counts!!).

Thining about it, I'm not sure a mtb/hybrid bike, with a mind of her own, justifies a full lycra look.


----------



## Joe24 (25 Sep 2009)

Yes, and i happily walk straight through the shop, in my Lycra, getting some weird looks, and also cycle through the middle of town in it.


----------



## levad (25 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> LOL, true enough about driving in central London. It's a bit more fun out away from the worst of the congestion.
> 
> On another note, you guys wearing baggys, do you realise how much it slows you down? On the recumbent down Leaves Green hill, I routinely do just over 40mph wearing lycra. If I wear baggy clothes, I don't get much over 30mh.



Thats not just drag, it's also the cold wind whistling where you don't want it to whistle


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> It's a bit more fun out away from the worst of the congestion.


There's not much congestion around me most of the time - I just don't like driving that much. Most of the time I'm thinking that I'd rather be on the bike, tbh. Be a boring old world if everyone liked the same stuff though, eh?


----------



## Wheeledweenie (25 Sep 2009)

I was converted when I started the 20-mile round trip (now it's 15 but I'm hooked). I go quite fast and shower at work so if I have to change my clothes anyway I like to wear something I'm comfortable cycling in. I carry my work clothes in my pannier (media so normally jeans and a t-shirt) and if we go for a pint after work I just put my jeans on over my shorts/leggings then slip them off when I leave.


----------



## karlos_the_jackal (25 Sep 2009)

Lycra with modesty shorts. Just for the comfort really. 

Will probably purchase some mtb style padded shorts soon or some padded boxers


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Sep 2009)

BentMikey said:


> I not only commute in lycra, I work in it too. See here:
> 
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/travel/holiday_type/active/article6837252.ece




Oh, so thats how you earn a crust.

Freaky, I looked at your site about 6 months ago as i wanted to see if I could hire blades in Greenwhch park (like you can for Ice skating in the winter) and did a bit of googleing.

Now I think of it, what _*cant*_ you hire blades in parks, it would be a great little business, just like all theose temporary ice rinks that pop up over xmas...but all year round.

I can see it now, families turning up to rent skates by the hour, all getting fit and having fun.

Mikey, get on it, you just need a shed and an accomodating park that has a lot of flat ground...Greenwhich would do the trick (high elms is a but too "bumpy", but can you imagine the commute).


----------



## Grendel (25 Sep 2009)

Yes, lycra for me.
I'm out in all weathers, it's comfy and quick drying and doesn't chafe.
Cycling in your work clothes is as smelly a habit as going to the lav with a newspaper.


----------



## Plax (25 Sep 2009)

I'm afraid I'll never be a lycra convert. I do have some lycra shorts which I have a couple of times worn on their own (i.e. under baggy shorts). Usually it passes unnoticed, but even in normal shorts I often get letched at by passing white van men / builders etc so don't tend to bother. I even had it as a pedestrian when I was wearing jeans, some young lad leaned out his window and shouted nice arse. I suppose I should be flattered, but I find it rather annoying.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Sep 2009)

LOL, nice idea Jonny, but Royal Parks no ways. There are several good skate shops near Hyde Park though.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Sep 2009)

Plax said:


> I'm afraid I'll never be a lycra convert. I do have some lycra shorts which I have a couple of times worn on their own (i.e. under baggy shorts). Usually it passes unnoticed, but even in normal shorts I often get letched at by passing white van men / builders etc so don't tend to bother. I even had it as a pedestrian when I was wearing jeans, some young lad *leaned out his window and shouted nice arse*. I suppose I should be flattered, but I find it rather annoying.




I've never had that, it's not fair!


----------



## iendicott (25 Sep 2009)

I ride in lycra shorts (Altura) and a short sleave compression fitting top, this does the job and is warm, for extra warmth I put on a pair of lycra leg warmers (Endura) under my shorts. 

For the really cold weather I have bought a pair of Endura bib leggins, a long sleave compression top and a pair of Endura winter gloves.

I am the type of person who doesn't care what others think when I walk into the office as I have just did my bit for the enviorment and I am not fighting for a car parking space whilst getting alot fitter.

Ivan


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Sep 2009)

Plax said:


> I'm afraid I'll never be a lycra convert. I do have some lycra shorts which I have a couple of times worn on their own (i.e. under baggy shorts). Usually it passes unnoticed, but even in normal shorts I often get letched at by passing white van men / builders etc so don't tend to bother. I even had it as a pedestrian when I was wearing jeans, some young lad leaned out his window and shouted nice arse. I suppose I should be flattered, but I find it rather annoying.




Yeah, I hate it when that happens too.


----------



## BrumJim (25 Sep 2009)

Pin striped trousers and merino top myself. The only lycra that I wear is in my socks. Although when I wear through the trousers, I may be forced into getting some proper cycling shorts/longs.

I guess I am trying to show that cyclists are just normal people on bikes, and not some completely different tribe.


----------



## dave r (25 Sep 2009)

No licra for me, work boots, work trousers, t shirt and cycle jacket.


----------



## Cubist (25 Sep 2009)

Yes. Bibshorts and a MTB top. I use the ride to and from work as a workout, and keep fresh clothing at work.


----------



## XmisterIS (25 Sep 2009)

No.

Oh no.

I commute to work in a pair of speedo swimming trunks, two sizes too small ....


----------



## J4CKO (26 Sep 2009)

Yep, said I never would, apparently it doesnt look too bad, considering !

It is comfy, it doesnt ruck up or fall down, its aerodynamic and has a pad built in, whats not to like. I used to be self concious, now I dont worry, but the further you are from your bike, the more conspicous you feel, people accept it when there is a bike nearby.


----------



## bilko (27 Sep 2009)

For me it's lycra into work, then a shower, especially the long way round. I don't have any issues with the women in the office, well they've certainly not said anything to me about being a sweaty oik, and believe me they would....


----------



## Zippy (27 Sep 2009)

Lycra as it doesnt matter if it rains - my work clothes are at work and lycra will be dry again at he end of the day for my homeward journey.

Nothing to get trapped in the chain mech and I hate trousers stuffed in socks!

I can arrive all sweaty knowing I am going to change when I arrive anyway and lycra dries during the day.

Bright yellow lycra easier to see than office attire.


----------



## Twanger (27 Sep 2009)

Lycra when I commute the whole way. normal clothes if it's a Brompton/ train day. Lycra shorts are simply the most comfortable things I have ever worn on a bike. Issue over for me. I'm over 50, still slightly overweight, and I don't care. I also wear socks with sandals, and I don't care about that either.

So there.


----------



## Unkraut (28 Sep 2009)

J4CKO said:


> Yep, said I never would, apparently it doesnt look too bad, considering !
> I used to be self concious, now I dont worry, but the further you are from your bike, the more conspicous you feel, people accept it when there is a bike nearby.



It doesn't help when your better half nearly dies laughing the first time you put the stuff on. But why the hang-up about this? It does look a tad silly out of context, but why not wear bike gear for bike riding.


----------



## Trevrev (29 Sep 2009)

For my 16 mile round trip, i wear football shorts which are lightweight and loose fitting and my top half i wear Nike Pro-vent baselayer. Long sleeve for winter under my jacket and short sleeve for the hotter months.
All year round short wearer. Hate long legged things while cycling.
I always choose football gear ( except my jacket ) as i find cycling gear too in your face, and as much as i like cycling i think the full lycra gear just makes people look stupid !!! But that is just my opinion of course.......LOL.


----------

